# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  renault radiance شاحنة

## zizoYAzizo

:l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:  



 :l:

----------


## حنـــــان

لو الشاحنات عندنا بقت كده السواقين مش حيسيبوا شاحناتهم حيعيشوا فيها!

صور جميلة كالعادة يا زيزو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لو الشاحنات عندنا بقت كده السواقين مش حيسيبوا شاحناتهم حيعيشوا فيها!
> 
> صور جميلة كالعادة يا زيزو


انا ناوى اجيب واحده زى دى يادكتوره ههههههههههههههه المرسيدس كمان شكلها تحفه بجد بس بشوف الصور الى عندى وهنزلها بردو 
شكرا على تواجدك ومرورك الكريم  :f:

----------


## MrX48

صور جمييييلة مش زى الشاحنات اللى عندنا ههههههههههههههههه   
الف الف شكر على الموضوع

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*لو هنا هيشغلوها برضه في عمليات النظافة 

ههههههههههه

تقولشي النضافة مقطعه بعضها؟؟

تسلم يا مان*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صور جمييييلة مش زى الشاحنات اللى عندنا ههههههههههههههههه   
> الف الف شكر على الموضوع


ههههههههههههههههههه والله شوفت هنا شاحنات جامده مرسيدس ورينو بس مش كتير ماتفهمش بياخدو القديم يعملولو احلال وتجديد ويشغلوه بردو ربنا يهدى  :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:l:  


> *لو هنا هيشغلوها برضه في عمليات النظافة 
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> تقولشي النضافة مقطعه بعضها؟؟
> 
> تسلم يا مان*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياعم تشتغل بس البلد تنضف  ::no1::  
يعنى هيا خلص هتيجى تبات فى الجراج  :l:  
شكرا يامحمود فى انتظار جديدك

----------

